# enten auf dem futterplatz



## mythos89 (7. Mai 2011)

gestern war es wieder extrem, da hat man seine schöne futterstelle und will nur noch auf den biss warten und dann kommt nen schwarm von diesen schwarzen enten und bleibt genau über deiner futterstelle stehen und fängt an zu tauchen.
wonach die tauchen ist ja wohl ganz klar, nach kurzer zeit ist das ganze karpfenfutter weg.
wir hatten schon extra ne rute mit grundblei bereit stehen um die viechers zu verscheuchen, aber das ist ja auch nicht die lösung, nachher treff ich noch eine.#c

was habt ihr denn da für lösungen um die enten vom platz fern zu halten? habt ihr solche probleme überhaupt?


----------



## Case (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*


Das sind Blesshühner.
Die tauchen locker 4 Meter tief, fressen Dein Futter weg und ernähren damit ihren Nachwuchs. 
Such Dir ne andere Stelle. Du hast keine Chance.

Case


----------



## minne6 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Ich habe schon welche von den Reiher Enten gefangen... Die zupfen auch immer an meinen Hakenköder wie wild. Bis auf große Boilies ( ca. 25mm ) zu füttern habe ich auch noch kein Mittel gegen die lästigen Viecher gefunden..


----------



## NickAdams (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Im Nahbereich hilft eine Schreckschusspistole (dann sind auch die Fische weg), oder Pfefferspray (Strahl, keine Wolke). Man kann auch Brotstückchen füttern, die man vorher in Bier taucht, dann geht das Volk bald schlafen...

So long,

Nick


----------



## jochen1000 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Oh ja... die Reiherenten! 

Meine Taktik (obwohl nicht bewusst gewählt) ist durchangeln... habe diese Saison 7 Stück gefangen. Alle Enten, die ich gehakt habe, haben sich ein neues Gewässer gesucht!

Was ich zumindest an meinem Gewässer feststellen konnte, mit abgesenkten Schnüren haben die Enten anscheinend Probleme. Es scheint so (wie gesagt an meinem Gewässer), als würden sich die Enten gezielt an den Schnüren zu orientieren.

Konnte jemand ähnliches beobachten?!


----------



## minne6 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Die Armen Tiere... ^^ Ich will nicht wissen, wie die bei Pfefferspray abgehen. An einen Vogelschreck oder so habe ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings sind dann wie du schon sagst, die Fische sicherlich auch auf und davon


----------



## minne6 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Das mit den Schnüren kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich angle immer mit abgesenkter schnur und meine Bissanzeiger piepen eigentlich durchgehend, wenn die Enten da sind. Ist zu mindest bei meinen Gewässern so.


----------



## jochen1000 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Interessant, sobald ich absenke, haken sich die Vögel zumindest nicht mehr, daraus habe ich abgeleitet, dass es daran liegt. Aber wenn es bei dir keinen Unterschied macht, muss ich meine Theorie nochmal überdenken!

Ich kriege nachts immer die Krise, wenn ich die Viecher höre... die schnattern ja nicht, sondern machen so ganz komische Geräusche!


----------



## Deep Down (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Jep, wenn man dieses kurze hohl piepende glucksen hört, weiß man schon Bescheid!
Man kann sie etwas "verunsichern", wenn die eigentliche Angelstelle nicht unmittelbar vor einem liegt, sondern deutlich rechts oder links davon liegt!
Sie haben wohl schon gelernt in Partikelwurfreichweite auf Verdacht abzutauchen!
Aber keine Bange, sie finden auch deinen versetzten Spot!

Bis sie den Spot beim vorherigen Anfüttern finden, hat sich bewährt,  nachts anzufüttern. Da sie einen nicht sehen!

Manchmal stürmen die ja schon ne Angelstelle, wenn man nur beim Spinnangeln da war!


----------



## freiläufer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Moin Jungs 

Also wir haben das Problem bei uns an den Teichen auch wir dürfen bei uns mit dem Futterboot drauf ,das konnen die Viecher nicht ab wenn sich mal  wieder ne Truppe gebildet hat mit dem Futterboot hin und ein paar runden drehen dann haben sie erstmal genug . Die andere möglichkeit ist in der Dämmerung zu füttern damit die Reiherenten und Blesshühner nicht sehen wo das Futter hinfliegt

gruss


----------



## jochen1000 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jep, wenn man dieses kurze hohl piepende glucksen hört, weiß man schon Bescheid!
> Man kann sie etwas "verunsichern", wenn die eigentliche Angelstelle nicht unmittelbar vor einem liegt, sondern deutlich rechts oder links davon liegt!
> Sie haben wohl schon gelernt in Partikelwurfreichweite auf Verdacht abzutauchen!
> Aber keine Bange, sie finden auch deinen versetzten Spot!
> ...



Genau, dieses bescheuerte Glucksen! 

Versetzt zu fischen hat bei mir nicht geholfen, die lustigen Vögel haben sogar einen Singlehookbait weit ab vom Futterplatz gefunden. Und es war kein weißer Pop Up oder ähnliches, sondern ein brauner Fischmehlboilie auf braunen Boden... Also schlechte Augen haben die Biester zumindest nicht 

Mich deucht allerdings, dass die Population ganz schön explodiert, hatte nie zuvor Probleme mit den Kollegen!


----------



## Boiliewerfer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Lady´s Lady´s....ihr wollt mit Pfefferspray etc. ein paar Blesshühner verjagen ...


versucht es doch erstmal mit einer simplen Futterrakete..lass die auf dem platz rumpümpel und wenn sich ein Huhn nähert dann zuppelt ihr an der Spodrute rum..die hauen dann in der Regel ab 

Wenn nicht einfach mit der FURA zu denen werfen..angefüttert und verjagt...

Nicht vergessen :  DIE WOHNEN DA |uhoh:


 Leute leute...


----------



## Boiliewerfer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Im Nahbereich hilft eine Schreckschusspistole (dann sind auch die Fische weg), oder Pfefferspray (Strahl, keine Wolke). Man kann auch Brotstückchen füttern, die man vorher in Bier taucht, dann geht das Volk bald schlafen...
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick


 

Wundert euch nicht wenn die Leute denken Angler sind komische Vögel.

#q#q#q


----------



## jochen1000 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Lady´s Lady´s....ihr wollt mit Pfefferspray etc. ein paar Blesshühner verjagen ...
> 
> 
> versucht es doch erstmal mit einer simplen Futterrakete..lass die auf dem platz rumpümpel und wenn sich ein Huhn nähert dann zuppelt ihr an der Spodrute rum..die hauen dann in der Regel ab
> ...



Ähm, es geht nicht um Blesshühner


----------



## micha84 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Die Mistvicher haben mich auch schon öffters aufgeregt es sind an meinem See GENAU 3 Enten wo sich auf Angler spezialisiert haben. Die schwimmen von Angler zu Angler und fressen das Grundfutter weg.  

Mein Onkel hat mir den Tipp gegeben, man solle paar steine mit der Futterschleuder raushauen und genau in die andere richtung das Futter werfen. Seit ich den Trick anwende habe ich kaum Probleme mit den Vichern und wen die doch kommen dan reicht kurz ans Ufer stellen und schon haben die schiss.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ähm, es geht nicht um Blesshühner


 

aso ja dann ist es gerechtfertigt...

Tierschutzgesetz!!|uhoh:.....fragt sich wer der Vogel ist.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Hi,
wir ärgern uns an einem 2 ha Gewässer täglich mit ca. 5-7  Blesshuhnfamilien rum , das sind je nach dem wie viele der kleinen jetzt  um die Zeit durchkommen über 30 Blesshühner.|supergri

Mögen mag die niemand bei uns , aber wir Angler schmeißen denen Futter  in ihr Wohnzimmer , woher soll der Vogel wissen das er danach nicht  tauchen darf.

Leben und Leben lassen , es gibt schlimmeres als ein paar Blesshühner oder Enten , andere Angler können u.U. viel nervender sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassey (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



NickAdams schrieb:


> oder Pfefferspray (Strahl, keine Wolke)



Aber sonst geht´s noch?! Nur damit DU an diesem Stück angeln kannst knallst du den Vögeln so einen vor den Latz?! Solchen Leuten sollte das Angeln auf Lebenszeit verboten werden!

Wenn das nur ein Beispiel (also eine Idee) von dir war, dann verwirf sie, wenn du das wirklich machst, dann sei froh, wenn du nicht ner Horde von Tierschützern im Rücken hast die das grade sehen... Da würde ich mich sogar noch dazustellen!

Pfefferspray gegen Vögel einsetzen... Das ist ja wohl das allerletzte!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



Bassey schrieb:


> Pfefferspray gegen Vögel einsetzen... Das ist ja wohl das allerletzte!



Da hast Du natürlich Recht.

Wobei mich da vielmehr der praktische Teil der Anwendung interessiert. Wie stell ich mir das vor?

Eine Horde marodierender Bläßhühner fällt über den knapp 1m vom Angler entfernten Futterplatz her. Während der größte Teil der Bläßhuhngang über das Futter herfällt, nehmen ein paar stattliche Bläßhähne eine bedrohliche Haltung gegenüber dem Angler ein, so dass dieser nur durch den Einsatz von Pfefferspray einen körperlichen Angriff abwehren kann. 
Da auflandiger Wind herrscht, wechselt der Angler durch umschwimmen des aggressiven Hühnerhaufens geschickt in eine strategisch günstige Position um das Pfefferspray mit dem Wind einsetzen zu können. ?????


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Finde es auch unfaßbar frech von den Biestern einfach so in der Natur aufzutauchen und das gute & teure Carp-Futter wegzufressen! 

Geht ja gaaarnicht!

Vielleicht wäre Natur-freies "indoor-angeln" in überdachten ausrangierten Schwimmbädern für anfütternde Angler eine Lösung?

lol----->*Ironie aus*

Selten so gelacht - die armen Tiere - ich möchte Euch mal sehen, wenn ihr wirklich Hunger habt und einer schmeißt vor Euren Augen mit Filet-Steaks um sich, die ihr leicht erreichen könntet....!?!

Also - sorry - auch aus Anglersicht haben die Tiere für mich in *IHREM* Habitat meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach Priorität / die besseren "Rechte" und ich bin ihnen nicht böse, wenn sie sich an meinem Futterplatz bedienen, wenn ich denn überhaupt mal anfüttere!!!

Zu dem Pfefferspray-Vorschlag und dem Verfasser möchte ich keinen Kommentar abgeben, da alles was mir zu diesem Vorschlag einfiel unweigerlich zu einer berechtigten Verwarnung für mich führen würde!!!

Also - Nerven behalten - mal gewinnt der Angler - mal gewinnt die Natur!

#h

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Ab und zu "krieg ich SOOOOON Hals" wenn ich mir so manche Postings anschaue. Bin ich hier im Forum für Angler oder für waffenstarrende Rambos? 



Schreckschusspistole gegen Wasservögel?
Pfefferspray gegen Enten.
Kampfmesser zum Fische killen
usw. #d

Na hoffentlich hat derjenige für seine Schreckschusspistole wenigstens den kleinen Waffenschein ansonsten, Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz und das wird schon beim ersten mal teuer. Hinzu kommt die Benutzung ohne Grund. 

Aber dann wieder sich als Naturschützer bekennen, klar nur so lange, wie sich die Natur mir ergibt. 

Wenn die Wasservögel, egal ob Enten, Wasser- oder Blesshühner, das Grundfutter wegfressen ohne Danke zu sagen, da gab es früher doch so komische Angelmethoden mit Kartoffel oder Mais am Haken oder ist das nur eine Mär?

Wir sind Angler und als solche privilegiert unter den Naturnutzern. Dessen sollten wir uns bewusst sein und mit unserem Verhalten ein Vorbild für andere Naturnutzer (Spaziergänger, Paddler, Jogger, etc.) sein. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass wir mit den Widrigkeiten der Natur leben müssen. Demnächst stört es noch, dass es zu windig ist, zu regnerisch, der Angelplatz keine Autobahnanbindung hat usw. #q

Ich habe fertisch :m


----------



## minne6 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht, das der Vorschlag mit dem Pfefferspray ernst gemeint war oder? Ich denke wer 1 und 1 zusammenzählen kann, der merkt, dass man so einen post nicht ernst nehmen sollte, da wie ralle schon beschrieben hat, es schwierig vorstellbar ist, Reiherenten etc. mit Pfefferspray wirksam zu bekämpfen..Vielleicht am reinen Ententeich, aber unseren Gewässern ist es so, dass man nur aufstehen braucht und die Enten ziehen ein paar Metter vom Platz weg. Sollte ich mit meiner Vermutung was die Ernsthaftigkeit des Pots angeht falsch liegen, so berichtige mich der Urpsungsposter bitte.


----------



## Der vom Dorf (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

moin 
bei uns am gewässer ist die lösung am säten abend zu füttern wenn die enten auch zur ruhe kommen und seperat nen futterplatz anzulegen das die enten erstmal beschäftigt sind. und wenns nicht funktioniert dann ist es eben so.


----------



## jochen1000 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> aso ja dann ist es gerechtfertigt...
> 
> Tierschutzgesetz!!|uhoh:.....fragt sich wer der Vogel ist.



Wo genau habe ich nochmal einen Vorschlag, der gegen selbiges verstößt, gemacht bzw befürwortet? Ich meinte es gar nicht böse (nein, auch nicht befürwortend was den Pistolen/Pfefferspray-Vorschalg anging), sondern ich wollte nur folgende Beiträge darauf hinweisen, dass es um Reiherenten geht (völlig wertfrei)! Hast mich wohl falsch verstanden, nichts für ungut!


Ich finde es auch ganz fantastisch, wie aus "was tun wenn Enten auf dem Futterplatz sind" mal wieder "lasst uns alle Karpfenangler über einen Kamm scheren, schließlich hat ja einer was falsches gesagt..."

Nein, ich befürworte weder Pfefferspray, noch Pistolen, noch Handgranaten usw!

Ich hatte gedacht, dass hier vllt eine sinnvolle Methode gefunden wird (abseits von Bier, Waffen o.ä.), war aber zu viel erwartet. 

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass Wasservögel auf dem Futterplatz tauchen und mein "ach so teures" Futter fressen, im Gegenteil, eine bessere Werbung gibt es wohl kaum, aber leider resultiert daraus, dass die Tiere auch den Hakenköder nehmen! Und das findet wohl kein Angler schön (von den Tieren mal ganz abgesehen)!

Wenn wir also die Verallgemeinerungen wieder einpacken könnten?!


----------



## omnimc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Die Hühner sind mir shit egal,der Schwan ist viel schlimmer der mich immer ärgert. ein Biß und das Vieh läst mich nicht mehr an meine Rute.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



omnimc schrieb:


> Die Hühner sind mir shit egal,der Schwan ist viel schlimmer der mich immer ärgert. ein Biß und das Vieh läst mich nicht mehr an meine Rute.



Oh Du Armer. So einen militanten Schwan hatten wir auch mal in der Nähe unseres Bootshauses rumlungern. War er mal wieder schlecht drauf, und man wollte auf den Steg, dann griff er einen mit gesenktem Kopf und Fauchen an. Es waren weder Jungtiere, noch irgend ein Nest in der Nähe.

Es hat nur zwei Möglichkeiten gegeben, die etwas zartbeseiteten mögen jetzt mal weghören, diesem Rambo Einhalt zu gebieten. Man mußte einfach den Kampf mit ihm aufnehmen, oder den Steg nicht betreten. Ein beherzeter und fester Tritt mit der Schuhinnenseite gegen die Brust des angreifenden Schwanes erwies sich als bestes Mittel. Nach 2 oder 3 derartigen Scharmützeln machte er fortan einen großen Bogen um alles, was nach Anglern aussah. Der Schwan war noch 5 Jahre bei uns am Gewässer, aber diese Lektionen hat er nie vergessen.
Bunt gekleidete Spaziergänger hat er aber weiterhin angegriffen.

Entweder erwehrst Du Dich Deiner Haut, oder überlässt dem Schwan das Revier. Wenn er Dich allerdings überall am Gewässer hin verfolgt, dann wirst Du wohl um eine direkte Konfrontation nicht herum kommen.
Weiterhin entspanntes Angeln.


----------



## bafoangler (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Dem Schwan ist doch recht leicht beizukommen.

Wenn er attackiert, Arme ausbreiten und ebenfalls drauflos. Sollte das nicht wirken, den Burschen am Hals gepackt und mit der anderen Hand von hinten die Flügel. Der Jung schreit und zetert, aber wnen man den ne Weile hält und dann wieder freigibt bleibt der in Zukunft auf Abstand.
Ich meine so n Schwan kann zwar recht schmerzhaft zwicken, aber wirklich verletzten wird der keinen. Zur Not Handschuhe und Jacke anziehen. Ist ein Schwan und kein Pitbull.
Für die schreckhafteren: Großen Raubfischkescher gepackt und reingeschaufelt den Störenfried. Merkt der sich auch.

Gegen Reiherenten hab ich auch kein Mittel. Wenn die sich auf eingeworfenes Futter spezialisiert haben wirds schwer.
Tief zu fischen macht ja auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn... Wieviele Enten sinds denn?
Ne Handvoll bekommt man ja auch satt, dan hat man auch seine Ruhe (zb gequollenen Weizen im Flachwasser füttern, dann lassen die die später eingeworfenen Pellets am Futterplatz eher zufrieden) - also erst Enten, dann Karpfen füttern.
Blesshühner gehen ja sogar an Köderfische. Hatte da schonmal nen ordentlichen Run auf nen handlangen Barsch in der Dämmerung|uhoh:
Aber es gab ja auch schon Bisse von Haubentauchern auf Gummifisch...


----------



## omnimc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

|kopfkratEnte gut alles gut!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Schreckschuß und/oder Pfefferspray??? Jungs, wie seid ihr denn drauf?
Vor allem sind die Leute von verschiedenen Tierschutzorganisationen ganz wild auf solche Beiträge! 

Und somit verschafft ihr den Karpfenanglern mal wieder ein wenig mehr schlechte Puplicty. Ganz Prima!

Gegen das Federvieh kann man nichts machen außer entweder ertragen oder das Gewässer wechseln.
Tier sind nun mal in einem gewissen Maße lernfähig bzw. haben einen gewissen Instinkt, wenn es ums Futter geht.
Und leichter wie auf einem Futterplatz können sie es nirgends bekommen. 



Entweder ihr füttert so reichlich das was für die Fische liegen bleibt oder ihr stellt um.

Allerdings kann es auch einen Nachteil haben: je mehr Futter die Tiere finden, desto mehr Nachwuchs gibt es...

Anfüttern mit der Rakete kann helfen (hat auch eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung) oder, wie ein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, die Zeiten des Anfütterns halt auf den ganz frühen morgen oder den späten Abend/Nacht verlegen.

Vor allem dürft ihr eines nicht vergessen: Ihr kommt nur zu Besuch, die "Besitzer" des Gewässers ist die dortige Flora und Fauna.

Und zu Jochens Beitrag: ich fische nur mit abgesenkten Schnüren seit dem mir 5 streitende Schwäne Nachts durch alle drei Ruten sind... Ich habe noch nie bei uns am See auch nur einen Wasservogel gehakt! 

Egal ob ich mit geflochtener Schnur oder Mono fische oder ob ich eine braune, gelbe oder rote Murmel als Köder benutze.
Der von mir befischte See hat eine Sichtweite von 4m und mehr, also  sehen die Viecher die Köder auf jeden Fall. Allerdings scheinen sie  natürliche Nahrung vorzuziehen.

Und ich füttere immer am späten Nachmittag, die Viecher sehen mich also. Und es kommen nur die Schwäne, um sich ihren Teil abzuholen. Aber wenn man mit dem Wurfrohr ein paar kleine Kieselsteine in eine ganz andere Richtung feuert, ziehen sie meistens hinterher und man hat Zeit, seinen Platz mit Futter zu versehen.

Und zum Glück haben ab dem Frühjahr wir nur ca. 10-20 Bleßhühner, ein Schwanenpaar und ca. 10 Enten bei uns am See. Die bekommt man schnell satt.
Mehr Nachwuchs an Federvieh gibt es nicht, dafür sorgen die Füchse.


----------



## michab (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Moin. 
Mich beschäftigt dieses Thema auch immer mal wieder. Wenn man sich mit Reiherenten mal näher befasst wird überrascht sein was hauptsächlich auf deren Speiseplan steht und eventuell auch nützliche Parallelen finden …

Hierzu auch folgender Beitrag aus der "Fisch & Fang":

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Karpfen/Dem-Karpfen-auf-der-Spur

Diese Tatsachen helfen vielleicht, Wasservögel aus einem anderen Gesichtspunkt zu betrachten.


----------



## kappldav123 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Wirklich sehr interessantes Thema. Ich hab auch irgendwie Panik davor, einmal so nen Wasservogel zu haken. Bisher ist mirs zum Glück erspart geblieben. Aber bei meinem letzten Ansitz hatte ich meine beiden Hakenköder recht nah am gegenüberliegendem Schilf in ca. 1m Tiefe abgelegt und da kamen dann zwei Schwäne vorbei und haben dort nach Nahrung getaucht. Da ist mir aber Angst und bange geworden. Hab erst gedacht, ich hole die Ruten lieber rein, habs dann aber gelassen, um die Schwäne nicht noch extra auf die Köder aufmerksam zu machen. Zum Glück haben sie dann das Weite gesucht. Was macht man denn, wenn man so nen Blesshuhn oder schlimmer noch nen Schwan am Haken hat?


----------



## siloaffe (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Was macht man denn, wenn man so nen Blesshuhn oder schlimmer noch nen Schwan am Haken hat?




Rollenbügel auf und bei ca. 20 Höhenmetern nen kräääääääftigen Anschlag setzen


----------



## Marrec83 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Also ich find die Hühner toll. Wenn die sich gegenseitig prügeln find ich klasse anzusehen. Nicht so toll ist der "Akt"... man man das sieht ja aus wie ne Vergewaltigung.
Und an meine Köder gehen sie auch nicht. Benutze einfach Köderfische da gehen de nicht dran.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

hab in meinen 20 jahren wo ich angle, bis dieses jahr noch keine gefangen.

dieses jahr konnte ich 3 stück fangen ,schwarz/weis geld/organge augen reiher ente glaube ich.

sie machen fast keinen teror,hab sie in der handgehabt abgehakt,und vorsichtig wieder ins wasser lassen.


die andere hab ich im wasser los gemacht,war auch still bis der haken drausen war.


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

mir fällt nur ein nicht zu füttern wenn sie es sehen können 
sonnst mit der zwille mitten rein füttern das verjagt sie kurz#d


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Rollenbügel auf und bei ca. 20 Höhenmetern nen kräääääääftigen Anschlag setzen



Ziemlich genau das hab ich gemacht als ein Schwan durch meine Schnur schwamm und sich hoffnungslos verhedderte . Gab nen geniales bild als er abstürze.


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Das mit dem kräftigen Anhieb wenn ein Gehaktes Federtier in der Luft ist kann durchaus auch zu Genickbruch beim Federtier führen. Das gäbe wieder ganz hervorragende Publicity wenn das einer beobachtet#d

Am besten sanft eindrillen (soweit möglich), Kescher von oben drüber, mit der Hand Kopf und Flügel fixieren, Haken raus, wieder fliegen lassen. Gut.

Was hilft gegen jegliches Federvieh ist Drachen steigen lassen. Ich weiß, etwas aufwändig aber wer unbedingt ne Methode zur Vergrämung der geflügelten Kollegen sucht....
Die denken dass ist ein großer Raubvogel und verschwinden ganz schnell in Deckung. Durch Zufall im Hebrst beim Drachen steigen lassen entdeckt.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Zitat Siloaffe:


> Rollenbügel auf und bei ca. 20 Höhenmetern nen kräääääääftigen Anschlag setzen


Das hier halte ich mal für den fragwürdigen Versuch, etwas lustiges zu schreiben!

Zitat fishing like a Boss:


> Ziemlich genau das hab ich gemacht als ein Schwan durch meine Schnur schwamm und sich hoffnungslos verhedderte . Gab nen geniales bild als er abstürze.


Und das wird natürlich gleich aufgegriffen, von einem unreifen Bengel, um sich wichtig zu machen!

Dazu nur, wenn jemand bei uns am See bei solchen (vorsätzlichen) Handlungen gesehen würde, dann wäre zumindet mal die Gastkarte weg!
Was ist das überhaupt für ne Einstellung, Wasservögel als Feinde zu sehen,gegen die man seine beschissenen Boilis mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt?
Natürlich kann es immer mal passieren, dass ein Vogel gehakt wird, dann sollte man diesen möglichst unspektakulär befreien und gut ist und nicht noch ein Schauspiel daraus machen!

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

" kommt ein fremder bei mir ins wohnzimmer und schmeißt mit geld um sich,dann nehme ichs mir " WER WILL MICH DARAN HINDERN ?


----------



## siloaffe (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Danke Jürgen,.... 


wenigstens einer der es verstanden hat!
Und das obwohls nicht deine Art von Humor ist


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



> wenigstens einer der es verstanden hat!



Ich glaube das haben die meisten schon richtig, als nicht ganz ernst gemeint, verstanden!
Nur manche, vielleicht etwas schlichtere Gemüter, haben den Witz eben nicht gesehen und dies obwohl du ja noch einen Smilie rangehängt hast!

Jürgen


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Nur zur Klarstellung, ich hab den ersten Einwurf von siloaffe durchaus auch humoristisch verstanden, wollte nur, wie Jürgen sagt,  dass einfache Gemüter nicht zu Nachahmern werden.


----------



## michab (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr interessantes Thema. Ich hab auch irgendwie Panik davor, einmal so nen Wasservogel zu haken. Bisher ist mirs zum Glück erspart geblieben. Aber bei meinem letzten Ansitz hatte ich meine beiden Hakenköder recht nah am gegenüberliegendem Schilf in ca. 1m Tiefe abgelegt und da kamen dann zwei Schwäne vorbei und haben dort nach Nahrung getaucht. Da ist mir aber Angst und bange geworden. Hab erst gedacht, ich hole die Ruten lieber rein, habs dann aber gelassen, um die Schwäne nicht noch extra auf die Köder aufmerksam zu machen. Zum Glück haben sie dann das Weite gesucht. Was macht man denn, wenn man so nen Blesshuhn oder schlimmer noch nen Schwan am Haken hat?


Vor Schwänen habe ich auch großen Respekt. Mir ist mal einer durch beide Schnüre geschwommen. diese hab ich sofort gekappt. Seit dem senke ich IMMER die Schnüre ab. Mit Reiherenten und Blässhühnern habe ich bisher die Erfahrung gemacht das diese, sobald es dunkel ist, sich im Uferbereich Deckung suchen und nicht weiter nerven. Doch der Schwan dreht auch nachts seine Runden. Am Haken hatte ich bislang noch keinen Vogel.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Nur mal so zum nachdenken!

http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/gesundheit/fotos/zungenverletzung01.jpg

http://www.oessm.org/blog/wp-content/gallery/plotz-2012-11-22/silbermoewe-mit-angelschnur.jpg

http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/gesundheit/fotos/abgeschnuertes-bein02.jpg

http://www.schneckenhaus-gv.de/index.php/angelhaken.html

http://ais.badische-zeitung.de/piece/00/a9/bc/a6/11123878.jpg

http://70085.forumromanum.com/membe...71771.voegel_als_opfer_fischerei-bird_at.html

http://www.komitee.de/content/vogelschutz-praktisch/vogelverluste-durch-angelkoeder

Vielleicht überdenkt der eine oder andere sein Handeln, vor allem die jenigen,welche immer noch nicht geschnallt haben, das man Angelschnur nicht einfach am Wasser liegen läst!
Beliebter macht sich die Anglerschaft sicher nicht mit solchen Bildern!

Jürgen


----------



## kappldav123 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum nachdenken!
> 
> http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/gesundheit/fotos/zungenverletzung01.jpg
> 
> ...



Wie wahr! Wirklich erschreckende Bilder!


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Zu den Bildern: würden die NUR die Kormorane sich darin verfangen würde ich 10x 3000M spulen schnur Bestellen :r:r:r

Zu Blesshünern und  Reiherenten  hab ich so die Erfahrung gemacht  
zumindest in dem see wo ich fische ist es klar und der Untergrund dunkel dort fische ich lieber schwarze boilies .

hab das sogar mal getestet 
Nash Monstersquit(rot)
Nash Monstersquit Black (schwarz)

gefüttert eigentlich nur um zu beobachten was die Boilievernichter fressen und siehe da sie tauchten ausschließlich mit Roten Boilies auf .



Ob man die Boilies Universell dem untergrund anpassen sollte kann ich nicht sagen ( Gelber Boilie auf Sand ob das die selbe Wirkung hat?!) aber ein Versuch ist es allemale wert.

#h


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: enten auf dem futterplatz*

Ich würd die selbe Methode nutzen, die ich benutz, um all zu fischgeille Mitangler von meinen Futterstellen fernzuhalten (Die sich dann absichtlich dahin setzen, und mit Sprüchen kommen wie: Der See gehört nich dir, ich fisch wo ich will):

Eine "Futterstelle" anlegen, die am besten schön tagsüber, wenn man weiß, dass man beobachtet wird (ob von Enten oder Anglern is einerlei). Jedoch wird hier nicht wirklich Futter eingebracht, sondern Erdballen, Kies, sonstiges Zeug in der Richtung. Für Enten dann eben n paar Boilies mit dazupacken, damit sies nich all zu bald durchschauen.


Und Abends/Nachts dann sich um die wirkliche Futterstelle kümmern


----------

